# belkin f5d7010 card



## edallica69

hi,

im trying to install a belkin belkin f5d7010 notebook card but ive lost the CD.

heres what ive done:

interted the card to see if windows could find the driver for it, no luck.
downloaded the driver from belkin ran the driver and it stalls at 89% installing the c\windows\system32\APCMCIAFIRSTHW file. ive tried it a few times and it just wont install this driver.

running xp sp2 on a inspiron 2500

can anyone reccomend anything i can do?

thanks for any help!


----------



## Terrister

Try downloading the drivers from here. 
http://web.belkin.com/support/download/download.asp?download=F5D7010&lang=1&mode=


----------



## dhq

I met the same problem, and the driver on that website can not solve the problem. Could anyone know how to solve it?


----------



## uvmcals1

*Belkin F5D7010*

Same problem - Hangs at 89%. Downloaded North America driver and won't go past this point. Anyone have the original driver ver ?


----------



## adambaz

Get the drivers from the chipset manufacturer. 

Belkins drivers are useless.

http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Windows/IS_STA_2500_D-3.0.3.0_U-2.3.6.0_042505_1.0.2.0.exe 

Good Luck

AdamBaz


----------



## Minority20

The trick is finding the version of your F5D7010 card. You need to match the version (there are 5 versions: 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, and 5000)

The back of your card should have a little sticker on it that says one of these versions. Based on this information, search for in google F5D7010_v1 or F5D7010_v2 or F5D7010_v3....you get the picture and download the appropriate driver from the belkin website. If you don;t have a sticker on your card, then you will have to try all 5 drivers to find out which one is compatible. Once you found the correct driver, the installation will no longer freeze at 89% when it asks you to insert the card. 

Took me a while to figure this out, I hope this helps everybody out.


----------



## Big Al 217

knowing the version solved my problem in the UK too.
thanx
Al


----------



## citaylor

I have had the issue where the driver install hangs at 89%.
However, I seem to have found a way to unhang the install.

Once the install gets to 89% and hangs, make sure the card is
plugged in, go into Device Manager, and right-click on the unknown network card.
Choose to "update the driver". Make sure you have "Check the windows update..." option checked, and "Automatic install..." option checked, and then "Next"...

It will then bring up the dialog about unsigned drivers, "Continue" to install or "Stop". 
Click continue, and suddenly the hung install in the background continues...

Wait for that to finish, and the foreground driver install will then finish, and the install is complete and working !

Hope this helps someone else...

Cheers..


----------



## frankyvee

CITAYLOR, you are right on with your fix. I wish I had seen your fix 3 hours ago. 

I followed your instructions and it worked. The 89% progress went away and the driver loaded successfully. I rebooted and configured the WPA encryption and I'm now sending this follow up memo using the Belkin card.

Awesome fix. I'm sure Belkin is not aware of this.... Oh well their tech support sucks. They can barely speak english.


----------



## Chris_G_UK

I can also confirm that CITAYLOR's fix worked for me on my Dell Inspiron 5150. My card is a F5D7010 and the sticker on the back says "version 3000uk". I went to Belkin's site which led me to the v2.4.5 driver, which hung at 89%. Then I came here and found out about the F5D7010_VER3 driver. That didn't hang, it seemed to install ok, but it still didn't recognise the card. Then I used CITAYLOR's fix and it sprung into life straight away. Many thanks to all who took the time to contribute here.


----------



## nothanks

Ok , I had the same issue. 
Here is what worked for me. When installing, there is the option to check the box that say "use windows configuration utility" or something like that. Leave that unchecked and it worked fine. Hope that helps someone!


----------

